# Canadian Thanksgiving!!



## shankster (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian brethren(and sisters)

So what's on the menu for today?


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 9, 2011)

Tonight is just a traditional thanks giving dinner at my GF's parents. But last night I had dinner with my folks at Playa Cabana in Toronto. Great little mexician restaurant and tequila bar!


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy Thanks Giving as well Shankster!


----------



## jm2hill (Oct 9, 2011)

Absolutely no Turkey Dinner for me today. It was last night due to many time constraints! Hope everyone enjoys it. Me, I'm bored of turkey!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everyone! 
I'm working tomorrow, so our dinner is tonight. No turkey either, since we decided we'd rather bbq'd chicken with Piri-Piri sauce.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 9, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everyone!
> I'm working tomorrow, so our dinner is tonight. No turkey either, since we decided we'd rather bbq'd chicken with Piri-Piri sauce.


 
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 9, 2011)

We had a large family dinner today, and another tomorrow. Today was Turkey, goose, and roast beef (rib roast) new potatoes, carrots, cabbage, turnip. Fresh cranberry jelly ( a simple reduction I think its called) Also an onion bread pudding, fresh blueberry pastry, and of course stuffing and gravy. Rick (pensacola tiger) sent me some of his knives, so I got to spend some quality time with them, thanks Rick!

Desert was apple pie, my own recipe  and a recipe my mom used to make, it is a pudding/cake with molassas, walnuts, apple, cinnamon and some other spices, cooked in a double boiler, and served with a vanilla butter sauce, OMG! it is so good!

Tomorrow is glazed ham, scalloped potatoes, glazed carrots, sweet potato and my wife will be doing dessert, God, I'm gettin fat!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 9, 2011)

Holy crap, Pierre. I live like 30 miles away from you, where was my invite?!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 9, 2011)

Any time buddy, just let me know your on the way!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 9, 2011)

"Tomorrow is glazed ham, scalloped potatoes, glazed carrots, sweet potato and my wife will be doing dessert"

Drooooooool!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, Pierre! Enjoy the day tomorrow.


----------



## shankster (Oct 9, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> "Tomorrow is glazed ham, scalloped potatoes, glazed carrots, sweet potato and my wife will be doing dessert"
> 
> Drooooooool!!



mmmmmm..glazed hammm..


----------



## dgravel (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah it was a good day. Lots of my wife's family came out for goose, roast potatos, dilled carrots, roasted brusel sprouts with bacon, an apple based bread dressing, and salad. Peanut butter squares and apple pies with ice cream for dessert. Gotta love it!

Dan


----------



## echerub (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm doing up a dinner for relatives tomorrow. An easy starter with smoked oysters, ricotta cheese and lumpfish caviar on pumpernickel squares. Then a corn chowder (I think - I have the gameplan written down in the kitchen!), then a bit of spaghetti with spicy eggplant sauce, and then the the main dish, a mushroom & goat cheese stuffed "chicken galantine". One of the guests is bringing dessert.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 10, 2011)

There ya go guys! See us boys up here in the cold Canadian north need to fuel up to stay warm! Again, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have the sudden urge to go buy a spiral cut honey baked ham


----------

